# What is "normal" with very old, healthy dogs? Going off food...



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

My cockapoo Jake did this last year. At his well visit, he had lost several pounds. The vet took blood. I bought him soft food to temp him to eat. That is when I realized he was having trouble controlling his mouth. He was able to eat the soft food, but he struggled. The blood tests came back normal. Within a couple of weeks he lost blink response in both eyes. He started having issues walking. The vet said that we could run some very expensive the see tests to see what was wrong, but it wouldn't change the outcome. Something was destroying his brain.
Loki is our Standard Poodle we got after Jake. At almost the same time of year, he started eating less and less if his food. Then, one morning he woke up with a swollen face. He chewed on something that damaged the inside of his mouth way in the back. I think it was hurt for a while before it finally got infected. A broken tooth or abscess where the other possibilities. They said the abscess was more likely to happen in older dogs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Your first paragraph sounds so much like what happened with my Holly, weeks short of her 16th birthday, I hope no more than coincidentally.

October 31st 2016 she seemed fine. The other symptoms started showing up in the next couple of weeks and on Nov 16 her eating habit changed suddenly.
I started a journal while this was all happening, so I'd have every symptom or change written down before seeing the IM.

Almost forgot, "got labs back. bun higher than last panel in aug. alt still high but down 3pts, alkp down significantly but may not be significant". This was around Thanksgiving in 2016. 


Ultrasound showed intestinal obstruction from a tumorous growth.

About 2 weeks before her eating changed, I'd also noticed some hind end instability, muscle tremors along her back which were possibly pain driven, and she wasn't able to get or remain comfortable lying down.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are so many things it could be that would not show up in blood tests - for very elderly Pippin-cat it was lymphoma. But I wonder if the nasal congestion might be part of the problem - if he can't smell the food it will be far less appealing. Perhaps try something very smelly, like canned sardines or even canned cat food if the high fat content is not a problem? It might also be worth asking your vet about a vitamin B12 injection, and/or giving him a very little raw beef liver (think teaspoonful, not bowlful!).


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

My vet called in an rx for another pain med to test out this weekend before he has more testing Monday. I picked it up this afternoon and gave him first dose. He ate tonight!!! No hand feeding needed. Poor guy must have been in a lot more pain last couple of weeks. He's moving around more and actually went outside on his own tonight - and his face is expressing much more.

I don't know how much time we have, but I'm grateful he's at least comfortable right now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such a sweet little guy. Could it be his teeth? My parents’ senior chihuahua mix would beg for food—any food—and then similarly act like she didn’t know what to do with it.

She would go entire days without eating.

I finally convinced them to take her to our vet for a cleaning and extractions, even though their own vet insisted her teeth were fine. Three days after the surgery—during which almost _all_ of her teeth were pulled—she was eating voraciously. My parents are thrilled.

Something similar happened with my little Gracie, except her Cushing’s appetite compelled her to eat through the pain. It took much longer to realize what was going on with her.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

We lost our 2 elderly boys over the past year. Both were 17. My last boy Buddy, had decreased his food consumption over a few months. His teeth were a problem. 

However his big issue was dementia. I had asked for advice on here about urinary incontinence and people were very helpful. I did not realize that bladder control was related to dementia. I thought he could not hold his pee but the doctor said he just did not realize where he was. A sign of dementia in people is also sleeping a lot, decreased appetite etc. 
The last few months with an old dog is a sweet time but can be very sad and stressful too. Good luck.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

My excitement about him eating last night hit a wall this morning - he spat out little pieces of soft salmon and sweet potato food.

His teeth are quite secure and both vets (different clinics) think they're in great condition for his age. Both are hesitant to put him through anesthesia/surgery at his age. But,_ my concern for his teeth has nagged at me the last year or so_. If they can't find another cause, I will discuss with them and ask to be referred to the dental surgeon we went to before for removal of a damaged molar when he was 11.

I'm still hoping that we will figure this out and get more quality time together. He's been the best dog ever. Here he was a 7 months old being shown by his breeder, handler. That no-nonsense expression at such an early age cracks me up. He's always been Mr. Business.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

He's adorable!! I just wanted to say that you aren't alone. Thomas is 14. He's got his heart problems but otherwise is in "young dog" shape. Even so he's got his days. I'm pretty sure there's some dementia developing. There's been days when I thought FOR SURE it was the end but then he snaps back. It's so stressful. I'm sending you a hug.


----------



## bree94 (11 mo ago)

Sorry to hear you're going through this. It's so tough, gauging what's normal especially in a time when their "new normal" seems to shift fairly quickly. I'm going through similar swings with my Border Collie Ace. He's approaching 14 which is old for a 65lb dude. Definitely struggling with his comprehension of commands, pain, appetite troubles. It's a real roller coaster of emotions. It sounds like Badger is a lucky guy to have you to care for him through his life. ❤ 14-15 years is a significant portion of one's life and to watch your little buddies decline so suddenly is heartbreaking. -hugs-


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Update: We're still on the roller coaster. His extended testing came back normal as well. The current plan is to keep him on new line of meds for the next week and reassess. If we can get him to eat consistently again, we'll proceed with dental x-ray and cleaning/extractions as needed (though, there's no visible issue w/teeth at all - who knows what is lurking). He's been asking for attention, which is good. Hopefully, we can manage this well and give him more quality time.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

TerraFirma said:


> Update: We're still on the roller coaster. His extended testing came back normal as well. The current plan is to keep him on new line of meds for the next week and reassess. If we can get him to eat consistently again, we'll proceed with dental x-ray and cleaning/extractions as needed (though, there's no visible issue w/teeth at all - who knows what is lurking). He's been asking for attention, which is good. Hopefully, we can manage this well and give him more quality time.


Glad to hear it! I'm going through my own Old Dog Times with Thomas. It can be so stressful. Hang in there!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Updating this for those of you who get concerned that you might be overreacting about your elderly dogs.

No, you are not overreacting. Whatever you notice that is "off" - it is reason to begin finding answers. And even if all looks normal but behavior is off, _keep pressing to find out what is going on_. And keep a journal of what you observe.

Our last set of tests came back Friday. He took a sharp downturn this last week. He's now throwing out immature and damaged red blood cells with elevated WBC (amongst other issues). I'm having a terrible time convincing him to eat anything. We have an ultrasound scheduled this coming week to confirm a suspected tumor; however, if he declines further, we'll be heading to the emergency vet for an ultrasound there.

I'm bracing myself to say goodbye to the best dog I've ever had in my life. He's been such a healthy dog too. I thought we'd make it to 16, maybe even 17. My neighbors both had 18 (husky) and 19 (Tpoo) year old dogs. Somehow the fact that Badger's barely got a gray hair makes it even harder to process. 

If you can both love and _admire_ a dog - that sums up my feelings about Badger. I have admired him from the day I saw him and loved him from the moment he got up in my lap - uninvited - and put his head under my chin, his face pressed hard against my chest, and let out the deepest sigh. His little white tail wagged in happy circles. 

Here he was last year, dining on the last ripe tomato of the season when he thought I had my back turned. He's an angel with an ever so slightly crooked halo.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We know our animals better than anyone else, and can see the subtle signs that things are not right. I hope that, whatever the diagnosis, you can get Badger comfortable and keep him that way for a while longer yet.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending hugs and keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Prayers for Badger🙏💕.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Rem.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

This is the hardest part of sharing our lives with dogs.

The last 48 hours were deeply challenging, and I decided to let my old man go and not push him any further.

In addition to journaling, I have been taking daily photos of him, and I could see the muscle wasting worsen in just a few days. His appetite stimulants were not working. And the medications seemed to be just blunting pain enough to allow him to sleep. He refused to swallow a gruel that I made, even when I placed it in his mouth. And then he started showing neuro decline. Putting him through a feeding tube and IV meds in the hopes he might have a bit more time seemed terribly selfish.

Rather than take him to an emergency vet, I opted to have an in-home service come out so that my entire family could be here with him. The in-home vet was wide eyed and commented on how sensitive he was as he slowly moved from person to person, worried about our tears. Izzie, my wild child, was restless until she could get up on the sofa with him (I held him through the entire process after he said his goodbyes), and the vet kindly let Izzie investigate everything that touched Badger. She laid next to him, watching quietly, and she didn't move when his head rested on her back.

It is such a hard thing to let go. But he had been telling me for days that he was done. I'm sharing this because sometimes I think, especially for those of us who are involved in the medical world day in and out, you want _answers_. We hope the answers are just a few more tests away. I knew I wouldn't push him through surgery, chemo, or invasive life saving efforts, but I felt as if I needed the answer for resolution and decision. For others, letting go is too hard to accept, so we extend life artificially. Sunday I was distraught that I might not get _the answers_ and was contemplating if I should request an autopsy. And then I realized...he is old. He is tired. He is telling me he wants to go. Answers will give me nothing but data. 

Badger never stopped being a show - I'm sure some of you have lived with performance dogs know exactly what I mean. They "retire" in word only - and without him in the house, I realize what a powerful presence he was. A vet tech at one of the clinics we went to would light up when he walked in, "Badger! The Center of the Universe is here!" He would confidently wag his tail (he would never demean himself to being wiggly), and he would wait for her to come give him attention. Not to anthropomorphize, but his reactions always had a "Well, of course, my child" kind of benevolent dictator tone about them. 😂 We very much lived in his kingdom, and yet he cared deeply for us. He was quite the character - a wonderfully balanced dog. I feel so blessed to have been able to share my life with him.

As a youngster having fun on the road:

















Last year, this time at 14 years old, still looking bright and robust. Mr. Self-Possessed. 💞


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I can see the sparkle and attitude just in your photos. 

Never, ever, enough time.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What a loving gift you gave him. It is the hardest decision to make, to let these stoic old dogs be at peace.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Your kindness and love is so beautifully portrayed in your tribute. He was, indeed, extraordinary.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss, and grateful you shared your thoughts with us. He was a grand dog and he loved you all very much.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is so hard to let go, but there must be peace in knowing everything that could help him had been done and he himself was ready to go. A long life, loved and loving, and an easy, pain free passing. A splendid dog, who will obviously be long remembered by all who knew him.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I relived losing my two JRTs, Ginger and Spanky back in '20 and '21, through your story. It's never easy, even when you know it's time. My heart breaks for you. Terriers are special. You definitely sent him off with love and caring. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dogs are so ever present in our lives, their eyes following us when their feet aren't. Our heart and home is full of their absence when their physical presence can be no more. 

Thankfully, their everything is still and always ever present in our minds and hearts.

My heart aches for you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

A beautiful tribute to a being who may have been born a dog, but he died a gentleman. RIP Badger.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m so sorry. Thank you for sharing this tribute with us.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

It's the hardest decision. He was quite the gentleman. I'm sending you all of the warmest thoughts.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry it had to come to this. Sending prayers 🙏.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your words convey how much Badger meant to you and I know you must greatly miss his presence.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Thank you to everyone for your condolences. I hope that for those who have read this, it gives them the confidence to trust their instincts. I have had to push down the guilt that I didn't seek a third or fourth opinion and rested on the fact that second vet's opinion echoed the first.

I am realizing that I have been mourning the loss of this dear boy since last fall when I began to see the signs of age set in. In some ways, these months of_ knowing_ he was departing and thanking him daily for being the best dog have helped ease the acute pain of loss - as is knowing he is no longer suffering. There's so much complexity to these experiences, and the loss of every dear pet hits quite differently.

He was a dog to celebrate. At the risk of sounding like a judgy judgerson, I used to tell Badger, "You are not like those common dogs. You are an elevated being, aren't you? And a handsome devil." When I spoke to him, he often would raise a paw, touch my face, and stare at me. As if to say, "Yes, my child. You are correct." 😂 

Little Izzie, Badger's companion, is starting to come out of her depression. And, as fate would have it, has found a new friend in my neighbor's house sitter's toy poodle, Raleigh, who is pure machismo and cracks me up. They sat at the fence yesterday howling at each other and play bowed and ran like fools. Thankfully, my neighbors are out of the country for a while this summer, so Raleigh and Izzie can bond more. Hopefully she will have her own Poodle in time.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

TerraFirma said:


> I am realizing that I have been mourning the loss of this dear boy since last fall when I began to see the signs of age set in. In some ways, these months of_ knowing_ he was departing and thanking him daily for being the best dog have helped ease the acute pain of loss - as is knowing he is no longer suffering. There's so much complexity to these experiences, and the loss of every dear pet hits quite differently.


This is a beautiful and perfect way to describe life with an older dog. It's easy to take our dog's presence for granted especially after many years together. Seeing them slow down is like a gut punch reminder that they will not be around forever. I make time for cuddles with Thomas each day and thank him for being in my life. 

I'm so glad Izzie is feeling better and has made a new friend. Hugs for all of you.


----------

